# The New American Chef



## colton (Oct 23, 2005)

I found this book at the local library and it was a great find. This book discusses Cuisines from Morroco, to Vietnam, to Italy and France. In each chapter, you read about another countries cuisines origination, the myths of the food and the facts of their food. It also talks about the authentic preparation of the food, instead of what you seen in most restaraunts today. I have learned quite a bit myself and I think you will be quite surprised by what you find in this book. So, head down to your library and check it out, I don't think you will be dissapointed.


----------



## grishka (Nov 19, 2005)

I have that book but i think that its not too accurate as you said.


----------

